# OMG I'm sick!



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

dont tell him. what they dont know cannot hurt them......


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

U-h-h. Don't know. Good luck tho. &#128535;


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Temporary insanity? ......lol 
Good luck
Kim


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Did I also mention that I went to Good-Will today and found 2 big bags of yarn as well? Seriously, this yarn buying is a sickness. I may need to be committed....


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Honey look what I found sitting out on the front steps... I just opened the door and there it was! Isn't this fantastic?


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pray it is delivered while he's at work............


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I know just how you feel. On Saturday I went to Spotlight's
one-day knitting party & 40% off all yarn in the shop sale. Wow! I had been holding back on topping up on some yarn I already had so I have enough for some crochet patterns I've seen. I also lashed out & bought what I would call some luxury items as the discount was so good & will not happen again for a long time. Winter is just beginning here & last winter I made 13 rugs for family members & chemo caps for a friend who is now in remission etc etc. Hubby jokes that I look like Santa arriving home with the largest bag in the store, even though I took two large bags with me, ho, ho ho! No laughing when the bill pops up, later on. I'm not as bad as he is when he goes to our Bunnings Warehouse stores (hardware) & gets lost for the day. My computer went on the blink a few days ago & we had to purchase another one to get back on line so hope we win lotto soon! In the meantime, in between time, ain't we got fun! Cheers. Moisey.


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

Just tell him it gets quite cold in Green Bay and you were just stockpiling a few extra supplies to get by next winter since you never know when he just might need another sweater to keep him warm and you just wanted him to have a good choice of colors.If by chance he buys that story, I have a bridge about 25 miles down the road I'll sell him-called the Ambassador Bridge.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the input and the laughs. Don't you just love yarn... the colors the textures.... I hope it's a sickness I never recover from.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell him someone drove by while you were out on the lawn and threw it at you and sped off. Couldn't just leave it on the lawn ya know. 
Let us know if that flies. 
That's how I get my plants, I was minding my own business and someone threw them in the cart and I was too embarrassed to put them back so I had to get them. 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it......


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

She who dies with the most yarn wins!!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Well good luck, let us know which story works for you so we all can use it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank God I never had to lie or cover up what I bought when my husband was alive! He would search for yarn for me just like I did. Or whatever other hobby I had taken up at the time. He was my enabler!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"? 

I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.

Gigi


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Tis a terrible sickness and incurable as far as I know  But its not painful and it can be lived with!

I won a lot of yarn on Ebay last night too!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Do what my mother used to do. Put it in your drawer for a few days and get it out when he is home and when he asks if you bought more yarn answer, "No, I have had this for months... or years."


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Moisey said:


> Well I know just how you feel. On Saturday I went to Spotlight's
> one-day knitting party & 40% off all yarn in the shop sale. Wow! I had been holding back on topping up on some yarn I already had so I have enough for some crochet patterns I've seen. I also lashed out & bought what I would call some luxury items as the discount was so good & will not happen again for a long time. Winter is just beginning here & last winter I made 13 rugs for family members & chemo caps for a friend who is now in remission etc etc. Hubby jokes that I look like Santa arriving home with the largest bag in the store, even though I took two large bags with me, ho, ho ho! No laughing when the bill pops up, later on. I'm not as bad as he is when he goes to our Bunnings Warehouse stores (hardware) & gets lost for the day. My computer went on the blink a few days ago & we had to purchase another one to get back on line so hope we win lotto soon! In the meantime, in between time, ain't we got fun! Cheers. Moisey.


6 months to recover b4 next knitting party apparently. Did buy a couple of lace scarf balls to make for myself.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


My husband has a, "never explain", policy that works for me too. I did it, get over it, is our new attitude and it works mostly. What's good for the goose and all that. Enjoy the yarn you can never have too much.... they who die with the most etc


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Tell him it's obvious that because of the still reverberating financial crash of 2008,the possibility of climate change and the prospect of political unrest throughout the world it is imperative that we all prudently stock up on essential supplies. Add in a few issues local to you and look as self-righteous as possible.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> 
> I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.
> 
> Gigi


Good one.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It followed me home; can I keep it?


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree with Kasey64. The less husbands know about OUR yarn the better..


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Send him off on a boys weekend when it is due to srrive.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

if he sees it make sure, you can quote how much money you saved!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Find a pattern for him,and tell him you are making him something. Good luck.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

Just say you won it, afterall, your bit did win, you don't need to mention any money etc LOL

Sheila


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

domsmum said:


> Tell him it's obvious that because of the still reverberating financial crash of 2008,the possibility of climate change and the prospect of political unrest throughout the world it is imperative that we all prudently stock up on essential supplies. Add in a few issues local to you and look as self-righteous as possible.


I like this one. Sounds high minded, and would appeal to the left-brained male of the species...


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope it is delivered when he's not home.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Tell him you won it...and stop there!?


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

pyewackit said:


> She who dies with the most yarn wins!!!!


This would have worked for my mother..I got 700+ sks,. and the whole house & garage are still full..and I plan on getting some more... hey it is free...


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

Tell him it is a donation for your charity work. Just leave out the part that it is a donation from yourself.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

I would tell the truth.. cause you got a bargin on it right???


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

make him a sweater so you can pull the wool over his eyes


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Bobglory....did you ever share the pattern to your socks on your "home" page? I'd love to make these!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It fell from the sky and landed right in front of you.


----------



## Emmalu2 (Apr 4, 2013)

You're all so funny. But, honestly, the puppy alternative is the best.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

books said:


> Did I also mention that I went to Good-Will today and found 2 big bags of yarn as well? Seriously, this yarn buying is a sickness. I may need to be committed....


sssssssssshhhhh....don't let mental health services hear you say this.....we all know we share this sickness but its one that does no harm to ourselves or others, but does give us some pleasure and others eventually when we have turned this yarn into works of art that demonstrate our highly intricate skills of knitting and/or crochet. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


No explanation will be necessary. I'm sure he'll figure it out quick enough. Ask him which yarn he likes and what would he like made from it.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

That works for me..."what do you want me to make for you from this lovely yarn, honey?"


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Thank God I never had to lie or cover up what I bought when my husband was alive! He would search for yarn for me just like I did. Or whatever other hobby I had taken up at the time. He was my enabler!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
DonnieK I never had to either. My late husband never complained about anything I wanted to buy. He liked to watch me crochet and knit, quill, tat, embroider and then I took up oil colors followed by watercolor...Whew, I get tired thinking about it.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> 
> I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.
> 
> Gigi


That sounds like a good idea. I would have put it in a very firm box, made a cover and then said, "Do you like the new Pouffe?" :lol:


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Use the "it's for charity" card. That should quiet any complaints.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

books said:


> Did I also mention that I went to Good-Will today and found 2 big bags of yarn as well? Seriously, this yarn buying is a sickness. I may need to be committed....


Lucky you, Books, our goodwill in Kenosha NEVER has any yarn . Too bad, cuz that's one of our favorite places to shop, along with St Vinnie's (St Vincent dePaul). :lol:


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm fortunate. The mailman just delivered a large box and my dh brought it in and asked if I was expecting a delivery. Said yes, it was yarn--on sale and $.15 shipping charge. He said he didn't care and he just laughs when more arrives. He also rolls his eyes and shakes his head. I did make him a sweater and a couple of hats last winter.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Look, Dear! See what followed me home?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

you knit for charity (which bless your heart, is a beautiful thing). You are helping others less fortunate and paying it forward. You can't put a price tag (or eBay bid) on that. &#128516;


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

When my hubby says, "more yarn?" I just tell him, " I ran out of the color I'm using for the project I'm working on!" I always have a couple or so projects going on at the same time!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Grammy Jean said:


> Hey Bobglory....did you ever share the pattern to your socks on your "home" page? I'd love to make these!


It's a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.

http://www.sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

They have 5 sock patterns ($3.50 each or all 5 for $15). They also have quite a few sweater patterns that are free.

Gigi


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Just remind him that it is for charity! How can he be mad then?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

it can go to deduction on your taxes tell him.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

smc said:


> I'm fortunate. The mailman just delivered a large box and my dh brought it in and asked if I was expecting a delivery. Said yes, it was yarn--on sale and $.15 shipping charge. He said he didn't care and he just laughs when more arrives. He also rolls his eyes and shakes his head. I did make him a sweater and a couple of hats last winter.


What lovely man.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

she who dies with the most yarn still dies...and then someone else gets it..

If you always tell the truth ..you never have to remember what you said...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> 
> I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.
> 
> Gigi


You ladies crack me up having to explain to your hubbys about your yarn purchases. I am divorced and don't explain when I bring yarn home and I laugh every time I read these topics.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

If hubby asks you tell him the truth. If he does not ask you don't offer information that he is happy without.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

There probably isn't much u can say besides - I love u and I know you will be thrilled to know what I was able to save on this purchase and all the things we'll be able to donate to charity. NOW GET OVER IT!

shelia
NC


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sometimes trying to explain just makes things worse - 

shelia
nc


----------



## Sanne (Jun 19, 2011)

Put it in the closet..when you DO pull it out you can honestly say:" Oh this had been here awhile, in the closet!"


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe he won't notice


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


Yarn Fairy? You could tell him someone left it on your front step and you couldn't just leave it there unloved. I actually did come home and found bags of yarn and accessories on my front step, so it could happen. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

sam0767 said:


> You ladies crack me up having to explain to your hubbys about your yarn purchases. I am divorced and don't explain when I bring yarn home and I laugh every time I read these topics.


I am also divorced and I never did explain to my late ex my purchases of yarn.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do we have to always 'explain' what we do to our husbands? I'm sure they buy stuff that is important to them without having to 'explain' to us. Whenever I buy something and my husband asks "Do we really need this", I simply answer "Yes".


----------



## Trish3152 (Mar 5, 2013)

'yarn' and 'explain' are a bit of an oxymoron


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope that it arrives when he's not home...and hide it!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i don't think that you should lie, you knit for charity, as i do, & that's your way of donating items to them, instead of giving $$, you spend it on yarn, then knit with your heart, & that means more, it comes from the heart. my husband knows how much yarn i have (i've taken over our spare room with my crafts! ack) but doesn't say anything about the yarn, cuz he knows it is for a special reason.

Oh & i am glad that you are not sick!!!


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

If you're truly going to use it for charity, keep the purchase info and declare it on taxes as a charitable donation. I usually try to just hide my yarn purchases from mine...


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Personally I don't think it is good for a marriage to have to hide things from our spouse. Mine isn't always thrilled with my yarn purchases but then he sees how I enjoy knitting so as long as I keep it at a reasonable amount of yarn and money he is ok with it. I do not have nearly the stash many of you do. Now if I get my knitting machine going and things go faster, I may have to buy by the boxes like some of you do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sure your just joking around.. surely if he supports you he will be as thrilled with your find as you are... you can always promise not to look at yarn until this is over half gone.. that should take away the sting.. unless you spent the mortgage payment on it... then I'd say you do need some help... (joking of course)


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

More therapy!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope it comes when he is not around and hide it. :roll:


----------



## Digilou37 (Jan 13, 2013)

This one would work for me too.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


Tell him you just hit the jackpot. can't help that you win....

Ivy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> make him a sweater so you can pull the wool over his eyes


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

books-Tell him you bid on it as you could get it at a better price than at the yarn store and since you will use it for charity knitting, you wanted to stretch your dollars as far as they would go. That's the truth, right? Denise


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Look what the yarn fairey just delivered!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

If he happens to be home when it arrives, you can tell him it's a Christmas present and he can't ask. Otherwise, just tell him it's a surprise and after awhile, he will forget. Enjoy working with it!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't this (KP) a lovely community. Our weakness is to buy yarn and we love it. the colour, the texture, the strands, the quality, how it feels, how it looks, what we can make with it. Our sharing and laughter. It doesn't take much to please us does it? Our husbands should be thankful. Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

You could mention that yarn is cheaper than therapy. Too bad our insurance won't pay for it though. LOL


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

They say monty can't buy happiness but it CAN buy yarn and thats darned close!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

books said:


> Did I also mention that I went to Good-Will today and found 2 big bags of yarn as well? Seriously, this yarn buying is a sickness. I may need to be committed....


I'll see you there !!


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I put it in large baskets and stack it up in a corner kind of pretty like since my closet is full of fabric. I also have my crochet cotton in a clothes hamper. Someone mentioned putting unfinished projects in bags and hanging them on door knobs. I hung 3 yesterday. I am decorating with yarn.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Repeat after me: "I got a really good deal on these". 
Works like a charm... at least, it does on my fiance & he's Mr. Cheap at times.


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

Hide all the yarn in the trunk of your car or at a neighbor's house. Wow! All the neat stuff you can knit or crchet!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Thank God I never had to lie or cover up what I bought when my husband was alive! He would search for yarn for me just like I did. Or whatever other hobby I had taken up at the time. He was my enabler!


ditto & mine is still alive! Tell him you won it in the "Yarn Lottery".

Keep on knitting!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Hide the yarn before he sees it. Enjoy using it. The recipients of your handiwork will be most appreciative.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone has to hide their yarn they buy from "hubby" Does he hide whatever he buys from you???
I thot marriage was Fifty/fifty


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

My hubby never complains when I bring home more yarn (most of it from Goodwill). My sister too, has had the "yarn fairy" leave bags of yarn on her doorstep. I don't think she has ever found out who did it. 
Eventually I get to my stash.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am sure your husband is well aware of your "addiction" by now If you think he will grump about having all that yarn in the house, you can put it in those vacuum bags and squish it flat so it stores easily. Congratulations on your good deals!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with "Cakes" reply, except it should read:
What he doesn't know can't hurt you! haha

Enjoy your splurge


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

cakes said:


> dont tell him. what they dont know cannot hurt them......


i agree


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Did you get the nasty weather this past week end? If so tell him you went shack happy on ebay. Sure he will understand as this weather will not warm up. You figured winter won't go away so mite as well knit. Have fun with the yarn


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

You know, we all have come up with some good cover stories for our yarn addiction. Probably, for the most part, our main man doesn't give a damn how much yarn we buy. They figure it could be worse--we could like to collect diamonds! We just regard yarn as "a girls best friend".


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

Why is it so addicting to get more yarn when we don't NEED anymore. Because all those beautiful colors and fibers are so appealing to ones inward spiritual needs. Better to give in to yarn than eating what we don't need. And the biggest problem is what t make with it all. When I retired I was going to start using up my yarn inventory. Haven't made much but have added to it with all kinds of good intentions of making something.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tell the truth??? Wheres the fun and mystery to that?? Its fun to come up with some creative story!!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't understand why everyone has to hide their yarn they buy from "hubby" Does he hide whatever he buys from you???
> I thot marriage was Fifty/fifty


mine just grumps about where to put it that i should use up what yarn first not about spending..he doesnt understand u need the perfect yarn if u r going to put alot of time into project.. mine is kinda a neat freak andi do have alot since i inherited my mom's since her passing in dec..it is 50/50 here .


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

You don't need to "explain" an illness! Besides, if he DOES notice, remember it's always easier to apologize than to ask for permission, so just say, "Gee, Honey, I'm a sick person. Sorry!" Then have a ball!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


have you a hot box. stow it and get knitting quick.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

My husband collects antique cars. So all our friends (the women, of course) back me on this - the more cars he gets the more yarn I get. And I'll never catch up! It IS definitely a disease, and I, too, am surprised I haven't been committed.

I did just get a new stove - but that doesn't count because it's not a toy. ;-)


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I think ever since Adam and Eve, when Adam told God that Eve made him eat the apple, women have felt the need to explain... Isn't there something in the marriage vows about richer or poorer and sickness and health? So this is both sickness and poorer (well depending on how expensive the yarn you buy is). I think women should unite and start asking men to explain, hide, worry about your reaction etc to their hobbies. My husband's hobby is flying, besides the cost of the flying club and the renting the plane per hour and the gas etc there is no way I could ever buy enough yarn to compete with that... altho I have tried


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

scotjud said:


> My husband collects antique cars. So all our friends (the women, of course) back me on this - the more cars he gets the more yarn I get. And I'll never catch up! It IS definitely a disease, and I, too, am surprised I haven't been committed.
> 
> I did just get a new stove - but that doesn't count because it's not a toy. ;-)


too funny


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have to hide it from my husband. I need to hide it from myself because I have so much and feel guilty when I see all of it and haven't done anything with it. Then I will get yarn out for a project and find I have several other bags sitting out that I still haven't started to use. Good intentions though!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> 
> I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.
> 
> Gigi


I got a really good giggle on this. And so true. Isnt this what we are taught to do with children--give them a choice, but you control the choices. He gets to feel empowered, but you get your way. Now that's the kind of Win-Win I like.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

COMMITTED is a bit harsh---unless U mean committed to yr knittin'.....
If hubby complains, start in on HIS "hobby" or "car" stuff. 
He'll shut up quick, fast, and in a hurry!


books said:


> Did I also mention that I went to Good-Will today and found 2 big bags of yarn as well? Seriously, this yarn buying is a sickness. I may need to be committed....


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Make sure you don't forget where you hide it. My last project had a 2 week delay getting started because couldn't find the yarn!


----------



## MommaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you work and/or contribute to the household? If so - - what is there to explain? I'd bet your husband has his projects as well.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I tell mine, "As soon as you quit farting in bed and laughing about it, I'll quit buying yarn." Neither of us has changed in 43.5 years of marriage.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing! The hiding of the stash from questioning husbands has gotten so funny! I love it!


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't need to hide it but actually forget what I have sometimes and when I look for yarn for porjects I come across the yarn I forgot. Nice to find it again. Like a surprise present and then the "what to make with this" starts all over again.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love that one. About the puppy!


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd call UPS and ask if when it comes you can pick it up rather than they deliver....and then bring it in when he isn't home. Or fess up and see if he wants a nice warm scarf or a blanket you can snuggle up together and watch tv? I had to give up ebay, when I'd bid on more than one thing at a time, I would win both.....what a shame.


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

Tell him "It followed me home."


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

It's cheaper than counseling or other therapy.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

you'll explain when he explains his latest addition for his hobby(ies) LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


Why do you have to explain anything? Aren't you an adult, with a mind of your own? with your own interests and desires and freedom? I will never understand why people (men and women) feel they have to ask for permission to engage in whatever endeavors they enjoy. If you hurt no one, it is nobody's business. He may not like it, but let him complain (if that is what he does) and go on your merry way. My few cents worth of opinion.....


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

The oldest daughter and I had a girls day out Saturday to the lys several miles away where I spent the $50 gift certificate I had & they were having a 20% off everything! Had a ball. Hubby didn't day a thing except sounds like a good deal. He did ask me if I had as much yarn as I do books! When I answered "yes" he just laughed. Of course, his shed is as big as the whole house, so--


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

You are, indeed, a sick woman! Welcome to club of habitual stashers. ( You never know when you'll desperately need that particular yarn or whether or not all of the mills might mysteriously disappear or when prices may sky-rocket.)I think the CYB suggestions are wonderful. I should take notes for future reference.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Well, it is a lot cheaper than a therapy session.......and you OWE me!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

tresperros: Exactly!!!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


How about the truth??


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

Then, SURELY this must mean I can go out and buy my own yarn SHOP!!!! LOL!!! Love it!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Have it sent to a friend's house.Lol


books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


----------



## Diane from California (Nov 2, 2012)

Books my fellow knitting junky..... I found a book called 'One-Skein Wonders' edited by Judith Durant 101 yarn shop favorites. It has so may great projects baby sweaters, purses, hats for all ages. I am enjoying all the ideas. As for the husband I just act like the box of yarn has always been there


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with this one.............. :thumbup:


----------



## Diane from California (Nov 2, 2012)

Books my fellow knitting junky..... I found a book called 'One-Skein Wonders' edited by Judith Durant 101 yarn shop favorites. It has so may great projects baby sweaters, purses, hats for all ages. I am enjoying all the ideas. As for the husband I just act like the box of yarn has always been there


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Your cat is gorgeous. It looks just like mine. Ha. Mine is part Maine **** and I love her to pieces.


Bitsee said:


> I am also divorced and I never did explain to my late ex my purchases of yarn.


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

My brother is also a yarn hoarder and is widowed and lives alone. He has yarn EVERYWHERE. Now and then he gets rid of partially used skeins or some that he had left over from an afghan because he bought "enough" for that one and he will put it all in a big black plastic bag and give it to me because I can't see it going to yarn never never land. Then I have to go out and get more yarn to match what he gave me to make something.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

If your hubby is like mine, he likes a bargain. Don't say how much it cost, just how much you saved! I have "saved" lots of money on yarn purchases myself!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

DonnieK, ,my husband was like yours. An enabler. One time in Praque we walked and walked in the rain and finally found the little yarn shop,the object of our search. He would also hold the yarn that needed winding on his arms for me to wind and was great at undoing the mixed up mess some yarn could be.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Tresperros said:


> Why do you have to explain anything? Aren't you an adult, with a mind of your own? with your own interests and desires and freedom? I will never understand why people (men and women) feel they have to ask for permission to engage in whatever endeavors they enjoy. If you hurt no one, it is nobody's business. He may not like it, but let him complain (if that is what he does) and go on your merry way. My few cents worth of opinion.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Tell him the truth - if you are going to knit for charity - how can he complain? Good on you!!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Tell him the knitting fairy brought it.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

How can fiber therapy be a sickness?


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tell him it was donate for all the good work you do x


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

Books,
I was headed to GB Goodwill tomorrow; which one did you "buy out" I will go to the other one I just did an OMG yarn splurge at Big Lots In Appleton yesterday. My DH was along, he doesn't mind my stash addiction. He just can't understand why I have to knit every chance I get!!
I do charity knitting for St. Vincent Hosp----who is the lucky recipitant of your charity knitting?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

That is what "under the bed storage if for". I explain it as either winter clothes or summer clothes storage.... it depends on the season.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

It is always easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

UUHH ,what box???


----------



## keithsweat (Jan 16, 2012)

thats funny best of luck to you


----------



## newsong80 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tell him "happy wife, happy life". :thumbup:


----------



## BarbinWisconsin (Jan 28, 2013)

Been reading all the comments all day and they are cute. What it comes down too....there is no reason why anyone should have to sneak yarn in the house, explain why we bought more, or make any other excuses. Don't need to apologize either. It is what it is....a fact of life....just like breathing.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya'll make me laugh, we are so addicted!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your story reminds me of a quilting friend whose husband was nasty about her quilting and begrudged every penny (they were not short of income), one day she went with another friend - hubby was away for two days, and she bought enough fabric for a gorgeous quilt. They went to her house and lifted off the mattress on their bed - she lay the fabric flat - about 300.00's worth and put the mattress back on . She did show him a small amount of fabric and he complained bitterly and told her she was crazy and that she couldn't buy the fabric for the quilt she wanted. She said that every time they went to bed she smiled. As he was sleeping on the quilt fabric. 

I met him and I never figured out why she stayed with him.

I am so lucky 58 years and dh has never begrudged anything. I would never spend foolishly if money was tight. 

Makes you wonder. I don't think I would have gone to all that trouble -- life is too short - but that is easy for ,me to say as we have been happy together for 58 years. I could just imagine him sleeping on her quilt fabric. :wink: ;-)


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> dont tell him. what they dont know cannot hurt them......


Love that answer :thumbup:


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

My husband fishes and beads - mostly necklaces for the grand daughters. Anytime he starts to talk about "all the yarn" I have, I just point at his fishing "stuff" and beads. Don't even have to say a word. Maybe you should help your husband get a hobby where HE will accumulate stuff. What's sauce for the goose...........


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

You bought him an elephant?!?!?!?


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Moisey said:


> Well I know just how you feel. On Saturday I went to Spotlight's
> one-day knitting party & 40% off all yarn in the shop sale. Wow! I had been holding back on topping up on some yarn I already had so I have enough for some crochet patterns I've seen. I also lashed out & bought what I would call some luxury items as the discount was so good & will not happen again for a long time. Winter is just beginning here & last winter I made 13 rugs for family members & chemo caps for a friend who is now in remission etc etc. Hubby jokes that I look like Santa arriving home with the largest bag in the store, even though I took two large bags with me, ho, ho ho! No laughing when the bill pops up, later on. I'm not as bad as he is when he goes to our Bunnings Warehouse stores (hardware) & gets lost for the day. My computer went on the blink a few days ago & we had to purchase another one to get back on line so hope we win lotto soon! In the meantime, in between time, ain't we got fun! Cheers. Moisey.


We have Spotlight in Bendigo, and I am going today with my daughter, Debbie, hope I have a great day like you did. I know I will have a lovely day with Debbie, she is so good to me.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> It is always easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.


Love your cat needle gauge!!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine just rolls his eyes , shakes his head and smiles. He still loves me.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks. I researched it for another member but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Tell him that you won it....it's not exactly a lie.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Box....what box......this is for me?.....
julie


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Tell him you entered a raffle and bought a ticket for $1.00 and your name was drawn!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Don't tell him! My hubby doesn't mind because I don't buy that much and what I do buy usually goes to his family when I finish the project! They make nice gifts and he doesn't have to do much more than wrap and ship! And put up with my "birthing" pains!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

ROTHFL!!!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

When I buy anything, I put it away, then later on when I bring it out and Hubby says "where did that come from"
I say " Ive had it for ages.......


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Good on you Beverleyjean I hope you enjoy yourself. I bought more than usual because it was 40% off for the one day only & was lucky to have a $10.00 off coupon sent to me on-line as well, so can now settle in for the winter. Am planning an operation on my ankle during the winter months (left-over problem from a road-accident 29 yrs ago) & will be having my foot in plaster with a large boot on for six weeks after and will be sitting up in my reclining chair & doing you know what, crocheting, watching television, & on KP as well.
After 50 years, Golden Anniversary on 24th May, my DH will have to wait on me hand & foot (pardon the pun) for a change
& also wait on our three cats (he loves them dearly) who can be quite demanding when they are hungry. Its going to be verrry interesting. Cheers Moisey.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Love all your responses. It shows that we KPers are very creative. I lost my mind last Sat when I went to my favorite Alpaca farm to sit outside with the Alpacas to knit and crochet with other knitters & crocheters. I was fine until I went into their shop. I had a sweater pattern that I wanted to knit for myself and of course the yarn was there. Went into a daze and bought it! Said to myself: "I'm in trouble now." Since I live alone, I don't have to "hide" it. I think we see yarn and go into a "daze" and don't "wake up" until we leave the store or after our online order has been competed.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Love all your responses. It shows that we KPers are very creative. I lost my mind last Sat when I went to my favorite Alpaca farm to sit outside with the Alpacas to knit and crochet with other knitters & crocheters. I was fine until I went into their shop. I had a sweater pattern that I wanted to knit for myself and of course the yarn was there. Went into a daze and bought it! Said to myself: "I'm in trouble now." Since I live alone, I don't have to "hide" it. I think we see yarn and go into a "daze" and don't "wake up" until we leave the store or after our online order has been competed.


I couldn't have said it better myself .. you are so true :lol:


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayz said:


> Tell him someone drove by while you were out on the lawn and threw it at you and sped off. Couldn't just leave it on the lawn ya know.
> Let us know if that flies.
> That's how I get my plants, I was minding my own business and someone threw them in the cart and I was too embarrassed to put them back so I had to get them.
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it......


That is way too funny, love it


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cakes said:


> dont tell him. what they dont know cannot hurt them......


Absolutely agree. He probably won't even notice the boxes, so say nothing.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't tell him...what he doesn't know wont hurt him???


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Should have read all the way through...sorry for the virtual repeat. Never mind! Great minds think alike...


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread has been hysterical! It's not that we really need the yarn--it's the thrill of the quest! Admit it girls!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Two Rivers WI here. It is the lack of spring . . . Not able to garden, it feels like winter so we buy yarn instead! By the way, currently in Minneapolis for a few weeks to help my daughter move and are having our third heavy snowfall in 10 days! I am in the mood to shop for yarn!


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

You go girl!! I used to vacation around St. Paul. Think the coldest places I have ever been is St. Paul and Green Bay.I swear,at times those 2 cities make the "Upper" of Michigan seem like the Bahamas.


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> 
> I told my husband that its either I buy yarn to pet or I get a puppy. Now he NEVER bats an eye when I bring yarn home lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

uh uh... you're in trouble.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Some ones going to be busy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

raisedontherock said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Can you try "I found it on the doorstep"?
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Amysue said:


> When I buy anything, I put it away, then later on when I bring it out and Hubby says "where did that come from"
> I say " Ive had it for ages.......


YOU are bad!! LOL


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

We live on a farm in a very remote rural area. When I'm online buying yarn and my hubby grumbles, I switch to the horse sales sites, it quiets him right down.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

katyas01 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> DonnieK I never had to either. My late husband never complained about anything I wanted to buy. He liked to watch me crochet and knit, quill, tat, embroider and then I took up oil colors followed by watercolor...Whew, I get tired thinking about it.


I am fortunate, too, that my husband enjoys to see me making quilts and sweaters for him and everyone else, and although I get teased about my stashes, he never complains. And he even carried two huge bags of the wonderful wool from the trading post at Canyon de Chelly. Of course it was only $1.25 an ounce, so he encouraged me to get as much as I wanted. It's kept me going for years.


----------



## Cythera (Jan 16, 2013)

ggamron said:


> Oh Honey look what I found sitting out on the front steps... I just opened the door and there it was! Isn't this fantastic?


YES!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Why don't you put it all in a box, and put it on the front door-step for HUBBY to find for you....


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Being a new knitter, I started getting the "stash fever" and have a large tub of yarn, but learned that I first need to find a pattern, then buy the yarn. It's really hard though to go to Michael's, Joann's, Hobby Lobby and get out without any new yarn! I just don't want my kids to "shake their heads" when I die!!!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't be so cheerful "leholland, make sure you just keep knitting until its gone..


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

domsmum said:


> Tell him it's obvious that because of the still reverberating financial crash of 2008,the possibility of climate change and the prospect of political unrest throughout the world it is imperative that we all prudently stock up on essential supplies. Add in a few issues local to you and look as self-righteous as possible.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tinyfae (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL do like me and put your yarn right out in the living room, trick is to shape it all like a recliner and he will plop right down on it and never know


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I went looking for some Ice yarn to make a shawl, and ended up with 3 packs, 2 more than I need! I have yarn stashed all over the house, I really need to get it all together to see exactly what I have!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


That it's going for a good cause... so not to fret over the amount ( hope you knit fast...just joking lol ) :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

books said:


> Went nuts on EBay and bid for one lot of 22 skeins of yarn and another lot of 15 skeins of yarn.... I won both! I can't wait until they come... they are both mixed lot yarns so it should be a whole grab bag of stuff to go through and I knit almost exclusively for charity so it will get used, but it's an awful lot of yarn (on top of everything else I have) How will I explain this huge box of yarn to hubby?!?! Help!!!


Never explain. Ever. Just smile and say how wonderful it is and how happy it makes you feel especially when it is such a great bargain you got for your charity work. If someone doesn't want you to feel happy about your purchase, it could be that person who needs to do some 'splaining.


----------



## Sherry-SSS (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, it's too late now, but next time have it shipped to a friend's house.


----------



## Sherry-SSS (Jan 16, 2013)

To Reyna--Oh, yeah--I can definitely relate to that!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look what followed me home. (Worked once with my mother when a puppy adopted us.)


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow Bunnings and Spotlight, I can't go past either of them without popping in, and as they are both 100metres from each other life is very busy.
Luckily I don't need to justify my buying to anyone, I just have to remember that I do not have deep pockets.



Moisey said:


> Well I know just how you feel. On Saturday I went to Spotlight's
> one-day knitting party & 40% off all yarn in the shop sale. Wow! I had been holding back on topping up on some yarn I already had so I have enough for some crochet patterns I've seen. I also lashed out & bought what I would call some luxury items as the discount was so good & will not happen again for a long time. Winter is just beginning here & last winter I made 13 rugs for family members & chemo caps for a friend who is now in remission etc etc. Hubby jokes that I look like Santa arriving home with the largest bag in the store, even though I took two large bags with me, ho, ho ho! No laughing when the bill pops up, later on. I'm not as bad as he is when he goes to our Bunnings Warehouse stores (hardware) & gets lost for the day. My computer went on the blink a few days ago & we had to purchase another one to get back on line so hope we win lotto soon! In the meantime, in between time, ain't we got fun! Cheers. Moisey.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Kathymacau said:


> Wow Bunnings and Spotlight, I can't go past either of them without popping in, and as they are both 100metres from each other life is very busy.
> Luckily I don't need to justify my buying to anyone, I just have to remember that I do not have deep pockets.


Just curious and on the other hemisphere. Tell us about Bunnings & Spotlight. Are they department stores, craft stores,? what kind of yarn do they carry? 
I'm always curious about where/how others shop in different parts of the world.


----------

